# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bots Questions & Requests > [Question] What is the best paid WoW Bot

## detox1337hp

Hey guys, old time boter... use to use Glider back in vanilla/bc/lich - looking to use something similar but with a possible monthly fee that has a good upkeep. anything around these days?

----------


## olilo1

Honorbuddy is your way to go then. 
Far easier to set up as well.

----------


## Zelai

honorbuddy is the best, the most safe and the devs are always working on it, it even protects you incase the bot gets out of date it won't allow you to start the bot and will lock you out of it until the devs update it back again so it won't get spotted by blizz anti cheat system

----------


## wowsc4p3

From what I've read on HB forums, people seem to be getting banned consistently for using it. I myself received a permaban on all my accounts which was recently overturned, just for using it.

Tread carefully.

----------


## Aelus

> honorbuddy is the best, the most safe and the devs are always working on it, it even protects you incase the bot gets out of date it won't allow you to start the bot and will lock you out of it until the devs update it back again so it won't get spotted by blizz anti cheat system


Did you just call HB a safe bot? Honorbuddy receives more bans than any other bot. I'm not going to say it's a bad bot but do not try to give this guy a false sense of security. If you use HB (or any bot really) expect a ban at some point. With that in mind, I encourage getting cheap battle chests and just going that route.

----------


## Hapiguy

> Did you just call HB a safe bot? Honorbuddy receives more bans than any other bot. I'm not going to say it's a bad bot but do not try to give this guy a false sense of security. If you use HB (or any bot really) expect a ban at some point. With that in mind, I encourage getting cheap battle chests and just going that route.


QFT. The ONLY safe bot program is not using one, but HB... I'll pass.
The interface is made for the masses, more so than most of the others, but with all of the money they have pouring in from subs, you'd think they would focus on maintaining a 'safer' program.
My .02, nothing more.

----------


## mikemunke

Hi,

try TheNoobBot. Good for grinding + a gatherer which is pretty good. Profiles are plenty for gathering and really easy to make for yourself.

Ban chances are low in my opinion because this bot has a small, but fine community with great support from admins.

Greetings!

----------


## ChimpeonFan

An autoclicker like Chimpeon might be a better solution. Sure, it's not going to have the capabilities of a bot like HonorBuddy but it's sure as hell safer to use! Here's my OwndedCore post about it...

Chimpeon Key Sender / Auto Clicker

----------


## Bloodmgx

I used Honorbuddy for like a year hard, not logging off for days etc; without ban. Came back to the game a year and a half later, use it for about 2months and get 6month Ban Hammered.

Nothing is completely safe really, a lot of different variables and of course some luck.

----------


## CaughtUMirin

> honorbuddy is the best, the most safe and the devs are always working on it, it even protects you incase the bot gets out of date it won't allow you to start the bot and will lock you out of it until the devs update it back again so it won't get spotted by blizz anti cheat system


Yeah... don't listen to this guy

Blizz has Honorbuddy by the balls now. Nothing more than a bot for suicide accounts now.

----------


## automationarmy

> From what I've read on HB forums, people seem to be getting banned consistently for using it. I myself received a permaban on all my accounts which was recently overturned, just for using it.
> 
> Tread carefully.


How did u get it overturned?

----------


## nagymajom

> Did you just call HB a safe bot? Honorbuddy receives more bans than any other bot. I'm not going to say it's a bad bot but do not try to give this guy a false sense of security. If you use HB (or any bot really) expect a ban at some point. With that in mind, I encourage getting cheap battle chests and just going that route.


the blizzard can dettect honorbuddy til 4.3.. but they just mark accounts mostly and when somebody think time to harvest they flings the bann hammer. even private servers bann u if u use honorbuddy. i was used lazybot for long time, really good bot and passive no chance to get banned... but not upgraded anymore.

----------


## Recazy

I use Honorbuddy because of the HBreloger u can control many bots in 1 window.

----------


## HighlineTV

In Pandaria i scripted the "Full Pandaria Herb and Mining" profile with more then 40k downloads. After my break and restart on wow i lost 6 accounts in 2 month. Rebot the same. Never use this two bots if you want a account who lifes longer then 2-4 weeks.

----------


## thedreameater666

If people say Honorbuddy is safe, they are paid. The company that makes Honorbuddy are notorious for making and SELLING sloppy bots. They are sure to never promise safety, though.

The Pokefarmer bot, by the HB devs was crap. Don't believe me, google it. Well, it's not fair to call it crap, it had a weak feature set and everyone who used it got banned (if someone replies they weren't, demand screenshots, cause they are lying).

Honorbuddy are working on a passive bot. That is sad. It means all the good passive bots (RIP ANTHRAX, it was the best and is now dead), will be focused on since HB have pissed off Blizzard. Yeah, that's another thing, when Blizzard could ***openly detect*** Honorbuddy back in the day and if you used it you were banned, did they suspend sales on Honorbuddy? HEEELLLL NO. Suckers bought the crap and lost their accounts.

Look for the words "passive" in your bots. Use something like YetiSonar to detect nearby players, and never bot afk. And avoid Honorbuddy or anything by BossLand. Good luck.

(BossLand schills and people who haven't been banned using their crappy bots yet, flaming me in .... 5, 4, 3...)

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> If people say Honorbuddy is safe, they are paid. The company that makes Honorbuddy are notorious for making and SELLING sloppy bots. They are sure to never promise safety, though.
> 
> The Pokefarmer bot, by the HB devs was crap. Don't believe me, google it. Well, it's not fair to call it crap, it had a weak feature set and everyone who used it got banned (if someone replies they weren't, demand screenshots, cause they are lying).
> 
> Honorbuddy are working on a passive bot. That is sad. It means all the good passive bots (RIP ANTHRAX, it was the best and is now dead), will be focused on since HB have pissed off Blizzard. Yeah, that's another thing, when Blizzard could ***openly detect*** Honorbuddy back in the day and if you used it you were banned, did they suspend sales on Honorbuddy? HEEELLLL NO. Suckers bought the crap and lost their accounts.
> 
> Look for the words "passive" in your bots. Use something like YetiSonar to detect nearby players, and never bot afk. And avoid Honorbuddy or anything by BossLand. Good luck.
> 
> (BossLand schills and people who haven't been banned using their crappy bots yet, flaming me in .... 5, 4, 3...)


2, 1... Chimpeon!

----------


## grapedrankdawg

> everyone who used it got banned (if someone replies they weren't, demand screenshots, cause they are lying)





Lol everyone who botted all day, teleported around, or sniped got banned. Niantic can't detect Pokefarmer. Thousands of people got banned not just people using Bossland's bot. If you got banned from Pokemon Go it's because you botted like a retard plain and simple.














> did they suspend sales on Honorbuddy?





No. But they took down Honorbuddy so nobody would get banned after the initial banwave along with compensating everyone for their lost sub time. I don't understand why you think bots can be 100% undetectable. Literally every bot has been detected one time or another. If you get banned using Honorbuddy and it wasn't from it being detected then again, you are retarded and need to learn how to bot better.










Your reasons for Bossland making bad bots are invalid and you obviously can't take criticism or have a logical discussion. Sounds like you have grudge with Bossland because your trash account got banned and think it's their fault your dumb.

----------


## Filint

> *snip*


Why do you put 3493 blank lines between each line of actual text?












It makes it very hard to read the post.








This is not Reddit. We do not use markdown here.

On topic. What are you wanting to use the bot for? Hardcore questing, gathering, stuff like that, is going to be difficult to find anything safe. If you were just looking for rotations there is stuff that is a bit safer, that exists only outside the process memory.

----------


## Miracle McSuds

> If people say Honorbuddy is safe, they are paid. The company that makes Honorbuddy are notorious for making and SELLING sloppy bots. They are sure to never promise safety, though.
> 
> The Pokefarmer bot, by the HB devs was crap. Don't believe me, google it. Well, it's not fair to call it crap, it had a weak feature set and everyone who used it got banned (if someone replies they weren't, demand screenshots, cause they are lying).
> 
> Honorbuddy are working on a passive bot. That is sad. It means all the good passive bots (RIP ANTHRAX, it was the best and is now dead), will be focused on since HB have pissed off Blizzard. Yeah, that's another thing, when Blizzard could ***openly detect*** Honorbuddy back in the day and if you used it you were banned, did they suspend sales on Honorbuddy? HEEELLLL NO. Suckers bought the crap and lost their accounts.
> 
> Look for the words "passive" in your bots. Use something like YetiSonar to detect nearby players, and never bot afk. And avoid Honorbuddy or anything by BossLand. Good luck.
> 
> (BossLand schills and people who haven't been banned using their crappy bots yet, flaming me in .... 5, 4, 3...)


Yea I got banned on 5 accounts using that, got 3 months from Pokebot or w/e it was called that Bossland bought out. It was pretty bad. HB does have the most bans. You can pretty much guarentee a ban every 30 days or so using HB now.

----------


## cagefighter3131

> If people say Honorbuddy is safe, they are paid. The company that makes Honorbuddy are notorious for making and SELLING sloppy bots. They are sure to never promise safety, though.
> 
> The Pokefarmer bot, by the HB devs was crap. Don't believe me, google it. Well, it's not fair to call it crap, it had a weak feature set and everyone who used it got banned (if someone replies they weren't, demand screenshots, cause they are lying).
> 
> Honorbuddy are working on a passive bot. That is sad. It means all the good passive bots (RIP ANTHRAX, it was the best and is now dead), will be focused on since HB have pissed off Blizzard. Yeah, that's another thing, when Blizzard could ***openly detect*** Honorbuddy back in the day and if you used it you were banned, did they suspend sales on Honorbuddy? HEEELLLL NO. Suckers bought the crap and lost their accounts.
> 
> Look for the words "passive" in your bots. Use something like YetiSonar to detect nearby players, and never bot afk. And avoid Honorbuddy or anything by BossLand. Good luck.
> 
> (BossLand schills and people who haven't been banned using their crappy bots yet, flaming me in .... 5, 4, 3...)


 What are you talkgin about? I went from Glider, to pirox, and HB at the beginning. While I will agree it is no longer safe. Sloppy Bots? ASre you kidding me? It actually sickens me, that it isnt as safe as it used to be. The feature set is like no bot ever, The shear length of what you could do with it was nuts. I dare you to name one single bot other then HB you could click one button walk away, and you would come back to a lvl 100 from lvl 1 all professions maxed, and using the AH. mind you on multiple toons, logging itself in and out .Blizz only recently if they ever could at all only recently detected HB. your post is full of biased misinformation. Hell I hate hb for the fact they sold false security with that fake ass tripwire, but i know it was one hell of a bot. so i bid you a good day sir,, I said good day sir!

----------


## shotdownsoul

> What are you talkgin about? I went from Glider, to pirox, and HB at the beginning. While I will agree it is no longer safe. Sloppy Bots? ASre you kidding me? It actually sickens me, that it isnt as safe as it used to be. The feature set is like no bot ever, The shear length of what you could do with it was nuts. I dare you to name one single bot other then HB you could click one button walk away, and you would come back to a lvl 100 from lvl 1 all professions maxed, and using the AH. mind you on multiple toons, logging itself in and out .Blizz only recently if they ever could at all only recently detected HB. your post is full of biased misinformation. Hell I hate hb for the fact they sold false security with that fake ass tripwire, but i know it was one hell of a bot. so i bid you a good day sir,, I said good day sir!


Lots of bots can do that, NB/WRobot are two that come to mind.

I used Honorbuddy for 2-4y on/off, only been banned once. I don't like the bot though, they also have a terrible track record. The bot causes all kinds of problems for me, gets stuck, takes forever to update. Most botters use Honorbuddy now, so while they advertise that they have a lot of anti-cheat, doesn't really matter when Blizzard is primarily focusing on your bot. I wouldn't trust it anymore personally.

I switched to WRobot maybe 4-5 months ago. No bans, very legit looking, good support, INSTANT updates. Couldn't complain about it. Has a lot of really cool features like remote (I can watch my bot screen and reply via whispers through an online API). 

Heard NB is also good but doesn't support PvP. WRobot does and it actually looks pretty legit.

I've been playing since Wrath, and if you want my honest opinion Honorbuddy is the worst bot on the market just for the sheer fact that they focus on it more than any other bot. WRobot is #1 for me, if I had of known about it I would of used it a long time ago.

----------


## frayman

What about all this talk about Apoc selling out and providing Blizzard honorbuddy coding secrets. Anyone heard that?

----------


## kingviper

**** HB, they are sinking fast. They just suspended all the lifetime keys they sold to original members. I lost 4 myself and paid a lot for them. They must not be losing users for them to pull this shit. STAY FAR AWAY FROM THEM.

----------


## Anonimas93s

> **** HB, they are sinking fast. They just suspended all the lifetime keys they sold to original members. I lost 4 myself and paid a lot for them. They must not be losing users for them to pull this shit. STAY FAR AWAY FROM THEM.


Reason -----> Blizzard Wants $8.5 Million Copyright Damages From “Cheat” Maker - TorrentFreak

----------


## WiNiFiX

> Reason -----> Blizzard Wants $8.5 Million Copyright Damages From “Cheat” Maker - TorrentFreak


and [Official] Goodbye and Thanks from Hawker

----------


## highs

Honorbuddy is love ... honorbuddy is life <3

----------


## Cecu

> **** HB, they are sinking fast. They just suspended all the lifetime keys they sold to original members. I lost 4 myself and paid a lot for them. They must not be losing users for them to pull this shit. STAY FAR AWAY FROM THEM.


They are running company and each company needs income.

You paid a lot for your 4 keys, ait: 3x + 1x = 60 + 25 = 85 € paid for example 2010. Now its 2017, or 7 years = 84 months.

So you have paid 85 € for 84 months of botting on 4 WoW characters, or 1€ monthly for all 4 together, its 25 cents per month per account.

It is expensive indeed!

For reference:
Gametime is 13 € monthly per account.
Legion Expansion is 40 € per account.

If this is expensive, you are welcome to find cheaper bot.

Good luck pal  :Wink:

----------


## DarkXma

> They are running company and each company needs income.
> 
> You paid a lot for your 4 keys, ait: 3x + 1x = 60 + 25 = 85 € paid for example 2010. Now its 2017, or 7 years = 84 months.
> 
> So you have paid 85 € for 84 months of botting on 4 WoW characters, or 1€ monthly for all 4 together, its 25 cents per month per account.
> 
> It is expensive indeed!
> 
> For reference:
> ...


So that makes it OK to not honor a sales agreement?
Even the mail you received when you purchased a lifetime key stated it's good for *at least* ten years.

Whether it's expensive or not doesn't change that honorbuddy pulled a very shitty move on it's costumers. Not that it matters much as it is a very quickly sinking ship since all of those ban waves and Blizzard's legal actions.

----------


## lostwalker

++ miss post ++

----------


## ndboost

Looking to pick up botting again to farm herb/mining/fishing on an alt account, is HB still the goto these days?

wow will be running in a separate dedicated virtual machine so i don't NEED to use a bot thats "active" i don't think.

I'm willing to pay a monthly fee for the bot if needed. I understand all bots run a risk, and from what I've read HB is detectable so its a matter of when not if.

----------


## NeBz

I wish PiroxBot was still a thing. Been looking for something like it ever since. Too many bans with HB  :Frown:

----------


## n00bsteam

Bot for what? if rotation - SBR

----------


## highs

> I wish PiroxBot was still a thing. Been looking for something like it ever since. Too many bans with HB


you can still make money/profit/whatever with HB.i will support HB as long as i can ... i would pay 50€/per month for this shit  :Big Grin:

----------

